# 6 month old Female needs new home ATL,GA



## bfree1001 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have sadly decided to rehome my female puppy, she's about to be 6months old in a few days. I'll admit I've put off giving her away sooner due to finances but I was working more hours to catch up and then in a matter of weeks my mother has lost 60% of her income, I just cannot keep up with her maintenance with this turn of events. She was already behind on puppy vaccinations after i paid for the first round. So she is free to a good home. 

My mother is now keeping more children to try and catch up as well (shes a childcare provider), but with so many kids in the home all day Millie has to be kept locked up because she cant' supervise her with six little kids running around. Its just not what we pictured for her. She use to be able to interact with us as a family more. But with other kids in the house almost 24/7 its impossible. My mom is worried about liability issues with a playful puppy and random kids in and out as well.

She's still young, she has a high prey drive. I would say a home without small animals would be best. I'm sure I'm leaving out info but I'll answer questions. 

- She's not spayed.
- I never AKC certified her, but I have papers. Both her parents are registered, I can provide proof as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Please be very very careful offering her 'free' to a good home

People 'lie'..with that, firstly I would contact the breeder they may be able to either take her back or help rehome her...Second, I would FIND the finances to spay her prior to placing her, You don't want her to end up being "bred" to death( No way to live..

Third, I dont know your general location, but I would look for any gsd rescues in your area, that can help you place her.

I would THOROUGHLY check out anyone interested in adopting her..I would charge atleast the spay fee so you can recoup that..You want references, you want to do a home check and a vet check..

PM one of our mods, Mary (gagsd) here, I believe she is in Georgia and I believe also helps / rescues, I would trust her to help you..Don't just hand her over to anyone who will do god knows what with her..just remember people LIE>>>


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She needs to go back to the breeder. It's usually in your contract. Any reputable breeder would prefer that THEY have control over where she goes-- new puppies or not.


----------



## bfree1001 (Sep 25, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Please be very very careful offering her 'free' to a good home
> 
> People 'lie'..with that, firstly I would contact the breeder they may be able to either take her back or help rehome her...Second, I would FIND the finances to spay her prior to placing her, You don't want her to end up being "bred" to death( No way to live..
> 
> ...


Thank you, we've always had dogs but have never rehomed one. Good tips. I will definitely try and get her caught up or spayed for her safety. Even if I have to borrow the money.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I pm'd Mary with this thread link, she may be able to help you or give some suggestions.

Keep your vet receipts, and ask for that amount, so you can recoup the money for vetting..be careful, I know you wouldn't want her to end up in the wrong hands..


----------



## bfree1001 (Sep 25, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> She needs to go back to the breeder. It's usually in your contract. Any reputable breeder would prefer that THEY have control over where she goes-- new puppies or not.


They're dogs are registered and taken care of, I've known the daughter of the breeder for years and their dogs. But I wouldn't consider them reputable breeders they are just people I've known. So that's not an option to me really. However, they did give me papers to verify her being purebred and her parents had all their current paperwork as well.


----------



## bfree1001 (Sep 25, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I pm'd Mary with this thread link, she may be able to help you or give some suggestions.
> 
> Keep your vet receipts, and ask for that amount, so you can recoup the money for vetting..be careful, I know you wouldn't want her to end up in the wrong hands..


Thank you!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Please please please contact a GSD Rescue!!! 
She sounds *SUPER adoptable* in a rescue, and GSD Rescues are for people who* love* and usually *know the breed* well. She would find a really good home and probably be adopted really fast! 
Most Rescue that i know put their heart and soul into what they are doing, and will travel, spend time, money into these dogs. They just love them so. 
Please no craigslist, newspaper, internet ads.
Try a GSD Rescue! 


I dont know any GSD rescues in GA personally. But keep researching. I just did a quick search, this is what i found. 
German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Georgia - Home
Also look into a rescue and meet with them before you do anything other steps! But this particular rescue does foster home. Which is also really great!
Best of luck to you and your dog!

*This is if you wont/cant give her back to the breeder.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

bfree1001 said:


> They're dogs are registered and taken care of, I've known the daughter of the breeder for years and their dogs. But I wouldn't consider them reputable breeders they are just people I've known. So that's not an option to me really. However, they did give me papers to verify her being purebred and her parents had all their current paperwork as well.


Gotcha! I concur with the others then-- rescue is the way to go. Many won't take owner surrenders, but it's worth a shot. I'm sorry you're in this position


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone here gave me this link for a Rescue Canine Pet Rescue: Home they are in the Atlanta area and sound super. Maybe they could give you some input !


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I wish Atlanta was closer. Just lost my oldest GSD to DM 10 days ago


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I am in ATL and can seriously say - don't offer her for free and be thorough with the home and vet checks. NO Craigs List.

I have no experience with this rescue, but have heard positive comments about it. German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Georgia - Home

Hopefully Mary will get Diane's pm quickly and can point you in a good direction.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi OP,
Feel free to contact me and I will try to assist you.
Mary


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mary, you rock!


----------



## bfree1001 (Sep 25, 2013)

jeffreyzan said:


> I wish Atlanta was closer. Just lost my oldest GSD to DM 10 days ago


 I' sorry for your loss, I wish you were closer as well. I'm sure you'd give her a great home since you have experience with GSDs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

bfree1001 said:


> I' sorry for your loss, I wish you were closer as well. I'm sure you'd give her a great home since you have experience with GSDs.


So why not try to arrange transportation threough a local rescue?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Please no craigslist.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have reached out to the OP. 
Sue, would your friend who does rescue (I met her at your training day once) have any interest in this dog?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

bfree, I just want to chime in with the others about being super careful how/to whom you rehome your dog. In the past when fostering and asking for an adoption fee I was contacted by people who...well...they gave me the willies. Some even argued I should let the dog go for free and I really think they possibly were looking for bait dogs. These are the dogs that the dog fighting people use as 'bait' to train their fighting dogs with. It's still a big underground problem around ATL. 

Please take care, you've got some nice people here offering help. So sorry you have to give your pup up, but sometimes letting go is the right thing to do. Hope you are back in a better place financially soon.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Why Rescue Rescue Rescue all the time. Why can't I take her. I have had Shepherds since 1987, have 2 currently, just lost one to DM 2 weeks ago. My dogs are my family, I am USAF K9 trained.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jeffreyzan said:


> Why Rescue Rescue Rescue all the time. Why can't I take her. I have had Shepherds since 1987, have 2 currently, just lost one to DM 2 weeks ago. My dogs are my family, I am USAF K9 trained.


Who said you couldn't have him? Where did you say you wanted him and would make arrangements with the owner to transport him? You said



> I wish Atlanta was closer.


Nowhere did you say you wanted him.

And for the reason why ppl on here recommend "Rescue Rescue Rescue all the time" and strongly stress the importance of checking references for private adoptions is there has been more than one case on this very board where a person came on with a great story, suckered ppl into thinking they were awesome so they didn't check to carefully, and the dogs are dead. One rescue was just busted recently near Philadelphia. She was a very active member pulling dogs from all over and then housing them in less than humane conditions. The internet has opened up the big wide world for twisted people to do more twisted things over a much wider area. It's not an insult to you...not at all...just the realism that you can never know someone just by a persona on the internet.


----------



## bfree1001 (Sep 25, 2013)

Update: sorry I haven't responded more, I'm a nursing student and I've been cramming for a test all weekend. 

Anyway we've come up with a solution. My mom spoke with the people who license her and they said as long as we can keep her up to date with the vaccinations licensing wouldn't be an issue even though they highly suggest keeping her outside to avoid any issues. Right now she is in the house most of the time unless I'm walking her or am outside with her. We will be moving her outside (except at night when she'll be crated). We've started researching wireless/electrical containment since our fences aren't 9ft. 

As far as finances, I've found places to do the low cost vaccinations and spaying. So looks like I'll be able to get her all caught up within a month (since restaurant busy season is back) before I have to move her outside. Anyway thanks for all the suggestions and help. I hope I never have to consider re-homing my dog again.


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)

If shes still available my best friend LOVES sable german shepherds and has two. shes experienced and they are well taken care of (she paid to have her one pup have her leg amputated [1500] after a serious accident). pm me if you still have her


----------

